# Pigment jars getting smaller; prices staying the same



## PrincessAriel03 (Aug 22, 2009)

i dont kno if this has been posted yet but i cant find it anywhere.

I just recently purchased the new pigments from the new MAC Makeup art cosmetics collection and noticed something very odd...the amount of pigment in the jar was actually 4.3grams/.15oz instead of 7.5grams/.26oz. has any1 else noticed this? even on the mac website all the pigments have been updated to say the same. 

so now we get less pigment for the same amount of money.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

They did it with the Overrich pigments as well and there was talk that MAC was scrapping the 7.5gm pigments for smaller volumes, though not sure if the packaging was supposed to chnage or not


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

the price should be lowered since we get less product!! they just want our money!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

i'm not actually bothered. mainly because i've never once used up a jar of pigment so it doesn't bother me if there is slightly less product.  i guess it's the principle of the thing about the price but i'm just kinda meh about it!


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

....


----------



## User27 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

****


----------



## Cinci (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

this is disapointing!  I just ordered vanilla...  I am hoping that they still have some of the 7.5g ones in stock!


----------



## User27 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

****


----------



## Cinci (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

I would have bought it at a store/counter, but the closest one is 8hrs away..  I think i am going to take your advice and call MAC on Monday morning..  I'll ask them if they have pulled all the old stock or whatnot..  If they tell me that it will forsure be a 4.3g jar, I may cancel my order....


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I had called in my order before picking it up and never noticed the difference with my bottle. Just pulled it out of the bag and you're right, my *Brash & Bold* (which lost it's vavoom upon me getting it home) is 4.3 g/ .15 US OZ while my BEAUTIFUL *Reflects Rust* glitter is still at 7.5 g/ .26 US OZ. I wouldn't have noticed had you not brought this up and luckily I don't use them all the time but some do. $19.50 I'll be a little bit more careful which bottles I choose from now on....won't return this one because I'm concocting with a clear lipglass upon me finding out if it's lipsafe. Thank you for this because I never looked at my bottle before leaving the store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
first off, one is a pigment, and one is a glitter, sooo...different products, different WEIGHTS!!!

these are measured by weight, not volume.  mattes are gonna weigh different than frosts are gonna weigh different than glitters.  the volume could be the exact same for all we know (it should if things were fair in this world, but they aren't), but their weights are different.

one cup of milk is the same as one cup of cream, but the cream's gonna weigh more.  get it?


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_first off, one is a pigment, and one is a glitter, sooo...different products, different WEIGHTS!!!

these are measured by weight, not volume.  mattes are gonna weigh different than frosts are gonna weigh different than glitters.  the volume could be the exact same for all we know (it should if things were fair in this world, but they aren't), but their weights are different.

one cup of milk is the same as one cup of cream, but the cream's gonna weigh more.  get it?_

 
if what u are saying is correct then why would they change ALL of the pigments on the website (even on macPRO) to say 4.3g?? all of my old pigments say 7.5g glitters, frosts, mattes w/e 

and glitters are not pigments so maybe they aren't changing the amount for glitters...yet


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

^^^the regular site has em all listed at 4.3, and so does the category of regular products on the pro site. However, under pro products its still listed as 7.5 so it may be a glitch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And most, but not all pro mattes have been 4.3, with just a handful at the larger weight.

I doubt they'll mess with the glitters, because the the weight hasn't changed, the price did go up by $4 or $5, so that parts taken care of.


----------



## User27 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

****


----------



## Cinci (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrincessAriel03* 

 
_if what u are saying is correct then why would they change ALL of the pigments on the website (even on macPRO) to say 4.3g?? all of my old pigments say 7.5g glitters, frosts, mattes w/e _

 
I was thinking the same thing.. at first i thought maybe it was just for this collection, and that possibly the formulas used weren't as heavy so they lowered the weight and we would still receive roughly the same volume...  but I'm kinda confused as to what is going on...  On the Canadian MAC Site, when you click on the MAKE-UP ART COSMETICS COLLECTION link as seen by MARILYN MINTER, and then click on the Pigment link, it lists the size as 7.5g..    But if you browse to the regular pigment section by using Products Menu, it lists the size as 4.3g..


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

Well I guess here's one way to tell once and for all. My cocomotion (from the very first release) is 7.5. Has anyone bought this year's release? What's the weight on it?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

When the richmetal pigments came out they were 4.3 and everyone threw a fit over that, so they had updated the site to show both weights, so who knows what is up with the site.

I have yet to be told that they are changing the weight/packaging/anything with the pigments.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

There have been lots of rumours flying around about pigments recently, like which colours are being Dcd, that in some locations ALL pigments are being Dcd, weights changing, packaging changing.... I dont know whats real or not


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_There have been lots of rumours flying around about pigments recently, like which colours are being Dcd, that in some locations ALL pigments are being Dcd, weights changing, packaging changing.... I dont know whats real or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'll try to remember to ask for an official word when i go to update next month.


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

My brand new cocomotion (just got it in gratis) is 7.5... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and remember some of the older matte pigments are 2.5...

also keep in mind regarding weight...the metal pigments which are all 7.5 (except silver which is 2.5) never come full to the top...the cream vs milk is actually a really good example


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

^^^oops, I meant 2.5 for the mattes, not 4.3 (or whatever it was). thanks doll!

Well I guess that helps clarify things a little as to anything. That's already been done. If your new one is the same weight as my old one...

Have you heard anything about any changes being made to the pigments packaging?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

well I am not sure about the weights......But I bought Cocomotion and Heritage Rouge and obviously Heritage Rouge is heavier if this is the case because it was filled to the rim and Cocomotion had a lot of empty top space..I have noticed this in several of my pigments ...not glitters because I don't buy glitters...I have even looked at one in the store and it was way low and she grabbed me another of the same color and it was to the rim...

I think...MY OPINION because I worked in a cosmetic mfg facility all my adult life...they just aren't getting all filled to specifications...every lot is spotted checked...so if you are running say 10,000 pigments on a line...Every random 100-200 they will pull and check one or two ...if they pull one that is right the line keeps moving...if they pull one that is low...they pull that one and notify the line to make sure they are filling them to the right level they do not weigh every jar trust me...it is a visual eye check and they do not go back and look at every jar....If this was done the cost of a pigment would be outrageous...because it would take days to fill 100 jars


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_^^^oops, I meant 2.5 for the mattes, not 4.3 (or whatever it was). thanks doll!

Well I guess that helps clarify things a little as to anything. That's already been done. If your new one is the same weight as my old one...

Have you heard anything about any changes being made to the pigments packaging?_

 
no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I haven't heard a peep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just the info on here...I hope they don't change the packaging...I like all my pigments looking the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll ask @ update too...see if we can get the same story lol.


----------



## Cinci (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

I called MACcosmetics customer service this morning to inquire about pigment fill levels.  She physicially checked the inventory for me..  The vanilla pigment containers that they have at the moment are 7.5g.  She checked a Brash and Bold and it was 4.3g.  She compared the two and said that both are filled towards the top of the jars, so the volumes are about the same.  

She indicated that they have not yet received any notice that the fill weights are going to be changing.  I explained the discrepency on the website, and she is not sure if they are changing the fill volume on all future produced stock, or if it is just an error on the site and only some pigments that are lighter in weight are filled with 4.3g (but are still the same amount volumewise).   She said that she would look into it and see if she could find anything out.


----------



## miinx (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

I just purchased a pink opal pigment from macpro.com, batch code A69, and it is 7.5g on the jar and just as full as ever. 

Certain matte and metal pigments arent 7.5g, same goes for glitters, but this one is exactly the same in weight, fullness, and quality as all my older pigments.

I have noticed that brash and bold/push the edge are of a different formula that is far less dense than normal pigments.. much more akin to the 2.5g matte formulas, so perhaps thats why we're seeing the lower weights?


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

yah, i don't think mac's lowering the quantity of their pigments either. remember Milk pigment released with hello kitty? it was 7.5g, and definitely made after overrich pigments.

ps: knowing mac, if they do decide to lower the weight, they'll probably use a new container that's twice as big with really thick walls, so people would think they are getting more product


----------



## Odette (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: MAC pigments starting to come with less product for the same price?*

.....


----------



## Meisje (Dec 19, 2009)

Can anyone confirm this? Down from 7.5 g to 4.5 g but no price reduction!

You can see this livejournal post:
mac_cosmetics: New Pigment jars

I first saw it on Zoffe's blog:

Zoffe's makeup: New MAC pigment jars


----------



## lenchen (Dec 19, 2009)

I mentioned that I saw the new jars at mac pro yesterday in the other thread, all races ages and sexes collection and they're like miniture mac nail polishes..I'm currently making my own list .. wanted pigments so I can can buy the older jars from the CCO.


----------



## Meisje (Dec 19, 2009)

Sales of pigments will probably tank and sample sellers are going to have to raise prices so high noone will want to buy


----------



## lilibat (Dec 19, 2009)

This is such a disaster. I am beside myself. I keep hoping maybe if enough people complain they will change them back but some how I doubt it. Won't hurt to write about it though.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

I think everything is going up in price range.
Even the lashes went up 2 whole dollars


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 19, 2009)

i'm really upset about this... still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel like mac has crapped all over us with this. i imagine pigment sales will plummet now


----------



## lilibat (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm really upset about this... still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel like mac has crapped all over us with this. i imagine pigment sales will plummet now_

 
So badly timed for them to do this when the economy is so terrible. They are going to lose previously loyal customers over this.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 19, 2009)

IMHO I love the new design of the jars, but it is bull to keep the price the same like that! I like the idea of making the jars smaller because I never really bought piggies because I was never going to use all of it up. This is even worse than dazzleglasses! I am going to be hitting up the CCO for the older jars!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 19, 2009)

Are they just reducing the size of the actual jars, or are they reducing how much pigment they put in them as well? Regardless, the price increases are just really starting to grate on me...the economy is bad, I know that, but you're just upsetting your cash-strapped fans by upping the price of everything. Honestly, MAC is already too expensive; I won't be buying any of it if it becomes MORE expensive.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a little peeved about the jars, too...less about the actual jars and more about the price.  I placed an order on the regular MAC site for a couple of pigments I'd been waiting to get...hopefully they'll be the larger ones.  I was going to call MACPro today to get the other pro ones I wanted, but the call center is closed due to the snowstorm on the east coast.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Can anyone confirm this? Down from 7.5 g to 4.5 g but no price reduction!

You can see this livejournal post:
mac_cosmetics: New Pigment jars

I first saw it on Zoffe's blog:

Zoffe's makeup: New MAC pigment jars_

 

Yep, check out mac pros site, they already changed the jar size. It's the same size as their richmetal collection but for the same price


----------



## Nicala (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Are they just reducing the size of the actual jars, or are they reducing how much pigment they put in them as well? Regardless, the price increases are just really starting to grate on me...the economy is bad, I know that, but you're just upsetting your cash-strapped fans by upping the price of everything. Honestly, MAC is already too expensive; I won't be buying any of it if it becomes MORE expensive._

 
Both!
They're going from 7.5g to 4.5g.

This is ridiculous. I understand that business might not be as busy as it used to be because of the economy, but they're just digging themselves in a whole by reducing the amount that we get. Not just by 1 gram but by 3! AND keeping the price the same?! This is most likely going to make business go down for them. No thanks, Mac. I've got other brands to spend on where I will get more bang for my buck.


----------



## lilibat (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Yep, check out mac pros site, they already changed the jar size. It's the same size as their richmetal collection but for the same price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh crap. I hope the ones I ordered yesterday don't show up as the small ones. If they do I am going to be livid.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 19, 2009)

Not that I buy many pigments anymore, but that's just wrong! Not that I'll stop buying MAC, but I've already began to branch out to other brands. Some are more expensive, but you get more bang for your buck! And at the rate MAC is going, the other brands won't be that much more expensive before long. Booo, MAC. Booooo.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 19, 2009)

I understand them wanting to change the jars especially with all the fakes but this is crazy. Are they going to change the glitter jars too? They have the richmetal pigments seperate on MP website, so will those be changed over to these new jars too or be kept in the old ones? They already only put 4.3 g/.15 oz in those. I only get 5 large 1/2 tsp samples out of those as it is....I do give large samples though but still. Sample sellers will either close, raise prices or keep selling and break even. I've always done it to give people a safe place to buy the real thing and get a decent amount at a good price. I dont make much profit after my supplies since I use the best so with this the little I did make will be gone. I opened 6 years ago after buying samples and getting awful service. After that I decided to do it myself and treat people the way I'd like to be treated and give them the service they deserve.


----------



## Meisje (Dec 19, 2009)

This is a very extreme reduction in the amount of product given for the same amount of money --- I feel that it's tacky to just switch up the sizes, keep the price the same, and not make it clear that things have changed, so that people buy them and receive a little over half what they THINK they paid for.

And they should clearly change the photo on the site to reflect the new, smaller containers, to let customers know what's up. If they're in stores already, there's been ample time to update maccosmetics.ca


----------



## mely (Dec 19, 2009)

Figures. I was just getting into pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wonder if the old jars will be showing up at CCO's now or if they'll be trashing those?


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 19, 2009)

This is ridiculous! Smaller quantity for the same price? No thanks!

If they were making them smaller and appropriately lowering the price, I'd be super happy! I only buy pigment samples because I'd never use up a whole pigment. It's pretty stingy if you ask me.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, that settles it. MAC's pigments were never the bee's knees in my opinion, anyway, but now, I definitely won't pay that price for that much less product.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 20, 2009)

i still can't believe in live in a world where there's no Michael Jackson...and smaller pigment jars.

this is such bullshit. i am beyond pissed. yea its that serious. i dont "collect" lots of things, but i collect pigments and my collection is going to look a little STUPID w/ tons of fullsize jars and some punk ass sample size jars. this is enough to make me boycott mac to the fullest and just stick to other brands. i've been getting sick of their bs for a while now.


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm on the fence over this..... Of course I like more product for less $$, but seriously, the pigments in their original sizes were awesome value for money. Lets face it, you could buy MAC shadow for $14.50, or one full pigment for $19 - and the full pigment will last you 3 times as long as a single shadow with more versatility. I cant say I blame MAC for cutting the pigments to make the content more comparable to pricing for product volume in their other products. Its a fiduciary necessity for companies to cut costs and increase profit margins. Its always great when we get good value for money, and as far as pigments go we really have been with the 7.5gm jars. I'd just try to take advantage of the CCOs that have full sized stock left and grab what you can while you can.

But dont talk to me about Dazzleglasses - THAT really does suck....


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 20, 2009)

I've said this before and I'll say it again...I like NOTHING about this new change.

The taller, thinner jars are aesthetically prettier to look at, but they topple over more easily. And I heard the new lids will be pull-off lids. So now everytime you open your jar a bunch of pigment comes flying out. Great.

And yes, 4.5g instead of 7.5g and no price change. I don't know what's to like about that.

And lastly, for those who like to press pigments, 4.5g isn't going to press a full pan. In the past you needed one 7.5g jar to yield one full pan of pressed pigment and some extra. Now if you want to press your pigments good luck to you - you'll get half a pan with a measly 4.5g of pigment, unless you want to buy two jars to press one pan and some extra.

And of course I'm aware that it's virtually impossible to use up one 7.5g jar of pigments as it is, but that's hardly the point. The point is that they were making plenty of money on 7.5g jars in the past, so it's not like they were driven by economic necessity. If they wanted to decrease the amount to 4.5g they should have at least decreased the price too, especially to take into consideration people who press pigments.

In any case, I'm so glad I'm over my days of collecting pigments. The only people who will benefit from this are MAC, and the sellers of pigment samples.


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Not just by 1 gram but by 3! AND keeping the price the same?!_

 
Not just by 3 grams - *by almost half*.

Half of a 7.5g jar is 3.75g; 0.75g isn't a huge difference there. I've seen a lot of this stuff going on, shrinking the size slightly, but nearly cutting the size down to half is f***in rediculous.

Nice way to really screw your customer base. Good job, MAC, good job.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *musicalhouses* 

 
_The only people who will benefit from this are MAC, and the sellers of pigment samples._

 

But sample sellers won't benefit from this at all - it's almost doubling their supplies cost, so they'll have to either jack their prices up, make samples smaller, or quit selling samples.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *musicalhouses* 

 
_I've said this before and I'll say it again...I like NOTHING about this new change.

The taller, thinner jars are aesthetically prettier to look at, but they topple over more easily. And I heard the new lids will be pull-off lids. So now everytime you open your jar a bunch of pigment comes flying out. Great.

And yes, 4.5g instead of 7.5g and no price change. I don't know what's to like about that.

And lastly, for those who like to press pigments, 4.5g isn't going to press a full pan. In the past you needed one 7.5g jar to yield one full pan of pressed pigment and some extra. Now if you want to press your pigments good luck to you - you'll get half a pan with a measly 4.5g of pigment, unless you want to buy two jars to press one pan and some extra.

And of course I'm aware that it's virtually impossible to use up one 7.5g jar of pigments as it is, but that's hardly the point. The point is that they were making plenty of money on 7.5g jars in the past, so it's not like they were driven by economic necessity. If they wanted to decrease the amount to 4.5g they should have at least decreased the price too, especially to take into consideration people who press pigments.

In any case, I'm so glad I'm over my days of collecting pigments. The only people who will benefit from this are MAC, and the sellers of pigment samples._

 


I don't know if sample sellers will really benefit...I know there are a LOT of people like me who buy samples because they're so cheap, and you don't use a whole lot of make-up to begin with, so a sample will last you a while. If sample prices so much as double, I expect a relative decrease in sales, as people will probably just look for cheaper stuff elsewhere.


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *musicalhouses* 

 
_And lastly, for those who like to press pigments, 4.5g isn't going to press a full pan. *In the past you needed one 7.5g jar to yield one full pan of pressed pigment and some extra*. Now if you want to press your pigments good luck to you - you'll get half a pan with a measly 4.5g of pigment, unless you want to buy two jars to press one pan and some extra.

._

 

Since when? I'm an avid pigment presser and NEVER have I ever needed to use an entire jar to fill a pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not even for the Richmetal pigments have I ever used the entire 4.3gms to fill a pan.... 

Sample sellers are definitely going to suffer, for them I can see trouble with sales long term. But I still feel we all got a bloody good deal on volume for price with the old jars. Dont get me wrong, I would still love to see that same value, but this was horribly forseeable.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 20, 2009)

If you really think about it, don't people pay $18-19 for 0.09oz of product for MUFE star powders? It IS a lot cheaper compared to other brands (like MUFE for example), but compared to the amount you received before, it's still a rip off in a way. :|


----------



## xKiKix (Dec 20, 2009)

i knew i smelled something fishy when i brought piggies from the mac collection, they were 4.5 g rather than the usual 7.5 g.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_If you really think about it, don't people pay $18-19 for 0.09oz of product for MUFE star powders? It IS a lot cheaper compared to other brands (like MUFE for example), but compared to the amount you received before, it's still a rip off in a way. :|_

 
I do buy MUFE but I think it's better quality than MAC. Also, they're being kind of sneaky by not changing the price. It's like food companies putting 6 of a product instead of 8 in a box to make you less apt to note a difference. It just seems more deceptive. And it's a huge decrease in product, not just a little change here and there. They're not doing it at a good time and they'll lose customers for sure.


----------



## bebs (Dec 20, 2009)

as a pigment collector I am seriously bummed and upset I buy every pigment mac makes because I love them all and use for them or not with this extreme cut I'm debating what to do my self if they keep these new jars I already know I'm not going to buy them I might very well just sell off all of my pigments at the same time I really don't want to deal with a company that is going to be changing things to this degree, I don't think I would really be caring if it was released in the same jar however there is a reason I don't buy holiday sets thats because it wont fit with what I already do have and I have a mild case of ocd and this will seriously upset me every time I look at it.

this is a big let down and I'll be debating this for the next few weeks on what to do with my current pigments


----------



## Folie (Dec 20, 2009)

TBH, I think it's because everyone complained the pigments were too big. I don't see why. I just started getting into them and I don't think they're as big as everyone makes them out to be. I could see myself using one. I just don't see why everyone said the old ones last forever. I think they only do when you have too many.


----------



## lilibat (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I'm on the fence over this..... Of course I like more product for less $$, but seriously, the pigments in their original sizes were awesome value for money. Lets face it, you could buy MAC shadow for $14.50, or one full pigment for $19 - and the full pigment will last you 3 times as long as a single shadow with more versatility. I cant say I blame MAC for cutting the pigments to make the content more comparable to pricing for product volume in their other products. Its a fiduciary necessity for companies to cut costs and increase profit margins. Its always great when we get good value for money, and as far as pigments go we really have been with the 7.5gm jars. I'd just try to take advantage of the CCOs that have full sized stock left and grab what you can while you can._

 
I would have preferred they kept the old jars and raised the prices. The new jars suck for multiple reasons, bad lid, dimensions, instability, etc.. If they had just raised the prices I would have been annoyed but not angry.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_If you really think about it, don't people pay $18-19 for 0.09oz of product for MUFE star powders? It IS a lot cheaper compared to other brands (like MUFE for example), but compared to the amount you received before, it's still a rip off in a way. :|_

 
And, as I stated in the All Ages thread Illamasqua's pigments are $24USD for 1.3g...for reference MUFE's star powders are 2.8g and pure pigments range from .7g to 5g.  So, based on that, MAC's pigments still are a great deal.

TBH, I don't think MUFE's Star Powders nor Illamasqua's pigments are of superior quality to MAC's.  If there's one thing MAC still does great, it's pigments.  Neither MUFE nor Illamasqua have anywhere near the shades/finishes that MAC does.

For the record...I don't really care about the jar change, but I am a little miffed by the price staying the same.  I'm not upset enough to boycott as I still feel I'm getting quite a bit for my money, but I will send a complaint once the new jars are officially released.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 22, 2009)

i hate the look of the new jars.  they don't match the old ones, and my OCD makes me freak at just the thought of it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the lid comes off after one twist, and the plastic stopper is irritatingly hard to get ahold of.

it just sucks all around.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the two new colours in all ages, all races, all sexes are killer tho!


----------



## Juxtapose (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if you order off the regular MAC site whether or not this change goes into effect now? Can you still order pigments from the perm line (e.g. vanilla or teal) and get the old sizes? The site still says 7.5g, but I just wanted to double check. Perhaps I'll do a MAC chat tomorrow...


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes you can still order and I'll let you know when I receive mine whether they're the large size or the new jars.  I just ordered a couple of days ago.  I think I'm going to call around to some pro stores tomorrow to get some pro pigments in the large jars if they're still available.

I think they'll just sell the larger jars until they run out, and then replace them with the new jars, so there likely won't be a firm date when the new jars are released (except for All Ages, obviously).


----------



## xKiKix (Dec 22, 2009)

i just went to mac today and talked to a mac mua, she told me to hurry up and buy whatever piggies i need because they're gonna be changing them pretty soon. so i'm guessing they're probably just gonna send the old larger ones to ccos or something.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 22, 2009)

If thats the case, SAVE ALL MONEY FOR CCOS FOR CHEAP PIGGIES!!

*breaks open piggy bank*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 22, 2009)

An amount of 7.5g is a lot and other brands loose eyeshadows are smaller, yes. But MAC has surely made profit with the 7.5g pigments too. 
If the old pigments were such a money losing business MAC had changed them years ago.. or never even offered such a size.

I would have preferred the old jars with a price increase of maybe from $19.50 too $22 and here from 23EUR to 25EUR but a 3g smaller jar with a gramm price that increases about 67% is nasty. 

And the worst thing are the new jars. Sure they now match the nail polishes and Fix+ and foundation etc packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but especially pigments are a collectible. Pigments surely are not a product an average customer most likely buys.. pressed eyeshadows are much more convenient. I imagine that Pigments are mostly bought by makeup lovers and MAC addicts and a lot of them collect MAC. 

I think a lot of people who start to fall or fell for Pigments then buy a lot more.. and often start to collect them. And a new packaging is just not a little inconvenience.

I am really disappointed in MAC because they should knew that they are in comparison to other brands different. How many users of other brands would call themself addicts? 
MAC has created a hype around its products and its brand so they have achieved a tremendous amount of loyal customers. They should have known that changing the packaging of such a highly collected product is not just an inconvenience... it is actually a disaster.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 22, 2009)

I just called the Pro Store in Orlando, FL to order some pigments and glitters, and I was told that they just got their shipment of the new jars in today.  I was able to get all but one of the glitters the in the large jar.  Now I've gotta track down that last one in a large jar!


----------



## lilibat (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I just called the Pro Store in Orlando, FL to order some pigments and glitters, and I was told that they just got their shipment of the new jars in today.  I was able to get all but one of the glitters the in the large jar.  Now I've gotta track down that last one in a large jar!_

 
Oh crap. This bodes ill for the orders I am waiting on.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 22, 2009)

Ugh, utter failure on the last glitter, Reflects Pearl.  NONE of the Pro stores has the large jar (and I call them all).  I called Pro c/s and was told yes they have the large jar, but couldn't order from that line since I wasn't a pro member.  Then I was transferred to place my order only to be told by a different rep that Reflects Pearl was not in stock.  My only hold-out is Vegas, which has 75 boxes to unpack, but I have a feeling those are the new sized jars.  Poo...


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_Oh crap. This bodes ill for the orders I am waiting on._

 
You may still be OK.  From what I've been told, the new jars aren't supposed to be released until January or, it seems, until stock runs out.  My order for the two regular-line pigments arrives tomorrow, so I'll update then which ones I get.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm with everyone on the smaller size, same price deal.....shame on you MAC!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Has anyone written to MAC and voiced their concern/anger/opinon about this?


----------



## 71chandelier (Dec 22, 2009)

This is definitely going to make me less loyal to MAC...a lot of the reason I buy it is because it's relatively affordable, but the price increases + the fact that other brands go on sale or do cheap palettes and sets more is making me way more inclined to buy MUFE, UD, or cheaper brands.


----------



## lilibat (Dec 22, 2009)

I went to the SF pro store today. Saw the abomination. The MA I talked to was completely baffled by the change too and encouraged me to complain through the website. She also says she has no idea if they are going to RTV or sell through yet. If they RTV at least we can get some love at CCOs.


----------



## Folie (Dec 22, 2009)

I get the feeling a lot of pigment may not go to CCOs. It seems people are buying them now (I caved and bought what was left on my must have piggie list last night because I'm not near a CCO.) and they couldn't have had that many jars left if they're replacing them. That makes no business sense at all. If the whole issue is selling 7.5 for 19 dollars loses money (which I'm sure they'll try to spin this as). How would selling them for less make them money?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 22, 2009)

^The thing is they didn't lose money. A business would never design and make and relesase a product that is ntended to not make a profit. MAC just wants extra profit so less product for us.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 22, 2009)

this does suck but like purrtykitty said, mac pigments are still a great deal. yea they're not announcing to the world that the sizes changed but it's not like they're 'sneaking' away with it because it does say it on the jar/box. oh well. this is definitely gonna be tough on sample sellers.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_this does suck but like purrtykitty said, mac pigments are still a great deal. yea they're not announcing to the world that the sizes changed but it's not like they're 'sneaking' away with it because it does say it on the jar/box. oh well. *this is definitely gonna be tough on sample sellers*._

 
That might be a big part of the point, people make a pretty penny on selling piggie samples and MAC obviously wouldn't want that. IMHO a good business move would be to sell smaller piggies (like 2 grams maybe?) at counters and charge like, $10 for them. People would be more likely to buy them because it isn't too much and it costs less at face value.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_I'm with everyone on the smaller size, same price deal.....shame on you MAC!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Has anyone written to MAC and voiced their concern/anger/opinon about this?_

 
Not as of yet.  They haven't been officially released, so those who aren't in the know (like us) have no idea what's coming.  I will send an e-mail once All Ages is released since that will be the first appearance of the jars, and I can articulate exactly what it is I don't like about them (besides less pigment for the same money).


----------



## lilibat (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_That might be a big part of the point, people make a pretty penny on selling piggie samples and MAC obviously wouldn't want that. IMHO a good business move would be to sell smaller piggies (like 2 grams maybe?) at counters and charge like, $10 for them. People would be more likely to buy them because it isn't too much and it costs less at face value._

 
One thing I discussed with the MA today was why don't they just sell vials at stores/counters for those who want less product but keep the bigger jars for the pro store? That way everyone can be happy. Right?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_One thing I discussed with the MA today was why don't they just sell vials at stores/counters for those who want less product but keep the bigger jars for the pro store? That way everyone can be happy. Right?_

 
right.


----------



## Folie (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_^The thing is they didn't lose money. A business would never design and make and relesase a product that is ntended to not make a profit. MAC just wants extra profit so less product for us._

 
Oh, I know they are. Companies, in general not just MAC, aren't gonna say "We make enough money, but we want to make even more while the economy is in the tank". They're probably gonna say the old jars weren't cost effective, *even if they were.* Who knows how long this idea has been in motion? Maybe long enough that the date of the new jars coming in is just the right date for the old jars to be completely phased out.  There's aslo the factor that thisa information has been leaked out. Maybe a lot of pigments will be bought (in store, nonpro site, ect) before they even make it to the CCO. It's not smart business to introduce a new jar when you have so many of the old ones you have to sell them at discount. I'm just saying, don't be surprised if CCOs aren't swimming in piggies. They may be, but I'm just saying I don't think they will be.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 23, 2009)

You know, I would be much less annoyed by this if they didn't pull out such a craptasmal design for the new jars. The vial designs have always sucked; there's a reason why the NYX pigments are always seen repotted. It would've been a better idea to keep the same general jar design, just "shorten" the jar a little.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_You know, I would be much less annoyed by this if they didn't pull out such a craptasmal design for the new jars. The vial designs have always sucked; there's a reason why the NYX pigments are always seen repotted. *It would've been a better idea to keep the same general jar design, just "shorten" the jar a little*._

 






 the new bottle is a disaster wiating to happen!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_You know, I would be much less annoyed by this if they didn't pull out such a craptasmal design for the new jars. The vial designs have always sucked; there's a reason why the NYX pigments are always seen repotted. *It would've been a better idea to keep the same general jar design, just "shorten" the jar a little.*_

 
OCD me would still freak out about even this change because it wouldn't match with my other pigments too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If they didn't wanted to increase the price because they may have thought that a price like $22 or $24 would stop people from buying pigments why not just reduce the amount (but not 3g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and keep the old jar? It works with the Richmetal pigments. 

I am curious how the amount of the Richmetal pigments now will be. From 4.3g to 2.5g perhaps? And the mattes from 2.5g to 1.4g? 

Someone at MAC has thought about - when they developed the pigments - in which packaging and size they want to offer them and how the price has to be to make profit with them. It is easy to justify the decrease of amount when you compare the Pigments to MUFE Star Powders or the Illamasqua pure pigments. Then the amount and price of MAC pigments still looks like a pretty good deal. But Illamasqua and MUFE are more expensive in general and I personally think the Star Powders and Pure Pigments are way overpriced. 

In the last days I have read a lot of reviews of pigments because now of course I have to get at least a few that were on my list for a while. What botheres me the most about  a lot of reviews is how it was written about that the amount of product is too much.. that you can't use it up in a lifetime. Well you actually can. 

If you use a pigment every day or at least a few times a week you can use it up. It is just like it has been written either here or in the All Ages.. thread that if you have a lot of them and so use a single Pigment not that often it takes you years or a decade to use it up.

But.. it is the same with products like pressed eyeshadows and blushes and foundations... if you have a lot it takes you longer to use them up. If you have like 50 eyeshadows you may only use a special eyeshadow 10 or 20 times a year and it would take you years to use it up too. So should MAC decrease the amount of eyeshadows now to the holiday palette size? Or foundations. If you have different foundations for different weather or skin conditions.. should MAC decrease them to 20ml just to make sure you use them up faster? Or Lipglasses.. I often read that the MAC Lipglasses go bad too fast before you have used them up. So should MAC now decrease them to the Holiday size too? Well I guess not.

Sorry for the long rant but the new size still pi**es me off and I personally can't justify the new amount of product with comparisons to other brands loose eyeshadows just to feel less ripped off.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 23, 2009)

Glitters are going to be 3g.

I think that if MAC had reduced the amount in the same size jars, we'd still be pissed.  The only way they could've made this change OK would've been to reduce the price...even by just a couple of bucks would make a huge difference because at least we'd see, "OK we're paying a little less because we're getting a little less".

ETA:  I am happy to report I received the 7.5g-sized jars from the order I placed online.  Hopefully the guy at the pro store was listening and the other pigments/glitters I'm waiting on will be the same.


----------



## lilibat (Dec 24, 2009)

The good news is, my MAC pro order came in and it's all old jars!


----------



## Folie (Dec 24, 2009)

Just repeating the same as everyone else. My mac(regular site) order came with all full size piggies.


----------



## lilibat (Dec 24, 2009)

I hate my brain. Now that I have been getting piggies of the colours I always wanted I am now being tempted by colours I was never interested it, like mattes. I NEVER use matte anything except lipstick. 

I need to get a grip.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_Oh crap. I hope the ones I ordered yesterday don't show up as the small ones. If they do I am going to be livid._

 

I placed a MP order 2 days ago and they are coming in the old style so yours should be fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I asked them when the others are being released and the gal said sometime in January. She hadnt even seen them yet and wasnt sure if they were going to sell the old ones till the stock ran out or transfer them into the new style.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 25, 2009)

It always blew my mind that people complained about getting _too much_ product with pigments.  Are you serious??  I would have loved if they just raised the price.  I would pay $25 for 7.5g of pigment no problem.  They've raised the price of everything else.  MSFs used to be like $20, the MES were like $16. There would really have to be a magical, truly unique pigment for me to pay $19.50 for 4.5g.  I hate to have to spend the money now to go get all the pigments I've had my eyes on just to get them in the old jars.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

  It always blew my mind that people complained about getting _too much_ product with pigments.  Are you serious??  
 
I hear that!!  Split them with a friend, sell a few samples, but complain about too much?  Mind boggling!


----------



## astronaut (Dec 25, 2009)

This is booshit! Pigments are my favorite product from MAC and now they are pulling this?! I thought those jars were going to be for the new collection only, not for the regular line of pigments! I am so freaking upset with MAC. I haven't bought a single thing from MAC since July. I think they are just going downhill.


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 25, 2009)

write to mac and complain, cant hurt


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_write to mac and complain, cant hurt_

 
i will be doing so. but not until the all races collection has come out in the uk. and then i shall be telling them why i refuse to buy the pigments. even though i usually buy all LE pigments that mac come out with!!


----------



## xKiKix (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I hear that!!  Split them with a friend, sell a few samples, but complain about too much?  Mind boggling!_

 
too much?? hell no! who doesnt love piggies right? and the fact that they last for a VERY long time is a good thing, who can complain about that.


----------



## themaczealot (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_One thing I discussed with the MA today was why don't they just sell vials at stores/counters for those who want less product but keep the bigger jars for the pro store? That way everyone can be happy. Right?_

 
I would love that!



Re: the new piggy jars
As I have only been an addict for a year or so, I only have 2 full sized glitter
jars so I’m not effected by the new packaging but I had planed on starting on
a full sized piggy collection (with the universal piggy) and I agree with most
that the new crappily tought-out packaging, combined with the same cost for
drastically less product has now put a kibosh on that plan and will just have 
to survive on samples.

I also am ocd about my makeup storage so i feel your rage! I have the all of
the holiday ‘08 + ‘09 vials. and if they changed their packaging i’d be mad
and stop purchasing them. (until coming to terms with change).

P.S. Merry Xmas hope everyone had a good one :3


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Dec 28, 2009)

I *just* found out about this today and after much screaming and banging my head and having a massive freak out--I have solved my problem. I'm not buying it! I'm not. I buy piggies because they are unique--they tend to have the duo shifts or are truly unique in color. It is what I love about the piggies. However, I am not a MAC addict, I am a makeup addict, and MAC just happens to be a tops...so  I can change companies! Enter Fyrinnae. A friend swears by them and I'm going to give them a go. 3grams, $6. Can't really go wrong there. And they're vegan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also don't like the jars. My train cases are full as is and they won't work. I'll find colors in other places. I don't think I would turn down a golden olive at the CCO in the new jar though...I'd feel ok about that since it is a reduced price (little thought derailment there). 

I know hard core lovers who won't stop buying, but since I'm trying to become a little more picky about my purchases (the whole graduating college and supporting myself thing was a blow) I've been able to turn down MAC...nothing has been truly unique lately and with all the changes...*sigh* I see my train case not growing in MAC so much.


----------



## lilibat (Dec 28, 2009)

Personally I don't care for Fyrinnae at all. I have gotten several from them and I don't find them to be pigmented enough and they don't last very long no matter what I do.

I do have some stuff from Aromaleigh and TKB Trading that I like but the mineral stuff just doesn't seem quite as good.

Other than Lise Waiter Foiles, which don't press at all but I still like, I have yet to find any other pigments that work as well as MAC for me. I don't have an MUFE yet, but I am planning on changing that.


----------



## fingie (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah.... I've got over 100 piggies/glitters and this will definitely stop me from buying any more.


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_Personally I don't care for Fyrinnae at all. I have gotten several from them and I don't find them to be pigmented enough and they don't last very long no matter what I do.

I do have some stuff from Aromaleigh and TKB Trading that I like but the mineral stuff just doesn't seem quite as good.

Other than Lise Waiter Foiles, which don't press at all but I still like, I have yet to find any other pigments that work as well as MAC for me. I don't have an MUFE yet, but I am planning on changing that._

 
Thanks for the tips! I have used a lot of different mineral e/s and have never had a problem with them. I'll order samples, just in case, but I can't support the MAC drop. And the piggies will all be the same, so they won't change in DENSITY/Weight. Oh, and I hate the packaging. I'd do a lot of transfering.


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_Personally I don't care for Fyrinnae at all. I have gotten several from them and I don't find them to be pigmented enough and they don't last very long no matter what I do.

I do have some stuff from Aromaleigh and TKB Trading that I like but the mineral stuff just doesn't seem quite as good.

Other than Lise Waiter Foiles, which don't press at all but I still like, I have yet to find any other pigments that work as well as MAC for me. I don't have an MUFE yet, but I am planning on changing that._

 
Thanks for the tips! I have used a lot of different mineral e/s and have never had a problem with them. I'll order samples, just in case, but I can't support the MAC drop. And the piggies will all be the same, so they won't change in DENSITY/Weight. Oh, and I hate the packaging. I'd do a lot of transferring.


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, I'm off the MAC pigment wagon too. No more for me. I will pick up the ones I see in the old jars from the CCO's other than that, that's it. I agree it's bad enough that the price is the same for less product, but the style of the new jar is beyond stupid. A pop top jar for loose pigments. I can just see me trying to get it open and my pigment flying all over my vanity. No thanks.


----------



## lilibat (Dec 29, 2009)

Saw this over on MUA. I think this explains it. 

 Quote:

  MARKET MOVERS

Cost cuts help Estee Lauder’s earnings
November 1, 2009
Estee Lauder Cos., the maker of Clinique and Bobbi Brown cosmetics, gained on news first-quarter profit topped analysts’ estimates after it trimmed expenses. Excluding restructuring costs, profit was 85 cents a share. Analysts predicted profit of 34 cents a share. CEO Fabrizio Freda aims to cut costs by $450 million to $550 million over the next four years by reducing headcount, the number of products it sells, and the cost of goods.

 Copyright 2009 Globe Newspaper Company.  
 
greedy $%&^


----------



## sleepyhead (Dec 29, 2009)

reduced quality and quantity may bring more profit now, thanks to the cult followers and the reputation they have built in the past. but in the long run, it's like a slow and painful suicide for their brand. but i guess by then the current CEO would have retired, so it wouldn't be his problem


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm still pissed about this but honestly I have enough pigments that last me a life time so I don't think I'll rush to buy any now. What I know for sure is that I'll definitely won't be getting any of the crappy small jar pigments $%@#


----------



## .Ice (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_*i still can't believe in live in a world where there's no Michael Jackson*...and smaller pigment jars.

this is such bullshit. i am beyond pissed. yea its that serious. i dont "collect" lots of things, but i collect pigments and my collection is going to look a little STUPID w/ tons of fullsize jars and some punk ass sample size jars. this is enough to make me boycott mac to the fullest and just stick to other brands. *i've been getting sick of their bs for a while now.*_

 
TRUTH.COM


----------



## slick (Dec 30, 2009)

Man I went to my F/S store yesterday and all of their perm colors were only available in the new packaging, wah!  They only had a few LEs left in the older packaging


----------



## miribre (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

  Man I went to my F/S store yesterday and all of their perm colors were only available in the new packaging, wah! They only had a few LEs left in the older packaging  
 
That really sucks! I decided to skip on the new pigments. As much as I like them, I am not going to pay the same price for less product. The colors are not so unique that I couldn't live without them. It's sad that MAC doesn't acknowledge the fan base that made this brand so successful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe they can start saving costs by launching less collections during the year, more permanent new products and less re-promotes. I just feel bad for the MAs and SAs. They'll get lots of crap because of the new sizes. It's not their fault.


----------



## murflegirl (Dec 30, 2009)

This is pretty outrageous, considering the state the economy's in and all. I'm a big pigment collector, but my collection is going to look so OFF with those new jars. The OCD kid in me is screaming to get out! I think I might pass on the new pigments coming out with the next collection. I just can't justify paying that much for half the product I normally would. This is a sad thing--I love piggies so much!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miribre* 

 
_That really sucks! I decided to skip on the new pigments. As much as I like them, I am not going to pay the same price for less product. The colors are not so unique that I couldn't live without them. It's sad that MAC doesn't acknowledge the fan base that made this brand so successful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe they can start saving costs by launching less collections during the year, more permanent new products and less re-promotes. *I just feel bad for the MAs and SAs. They'll get lots of crap because of the new sizes. It's not their fault*._

 
I agree! Customers like to shoot the messenger, when it is not the fault of the MA, nor can they do a thing about it. Sorry MAC, but this is not a good move on your part.


----------



## xKiKix (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I agree! Customers like to shoot the messenger, when it is not the fault of the MA, nor can they do a thing about it. Sorry MAC, but this is not a good move on your part._

 
i agree too, my ma told me that while she is in love with the new pigment jars the company headquarters should've lessened the value a bit because now it just seems like customers are going to complain about mac not caring anymore and only wanting their money.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Dec 30, 2009)

I saw them yesterday and I don't like em. Im gonna get the pigments that I want full sized since my store still has almost all of them available in full. Boo!


----------



## lilibat (Dec 31, 2009)

oops.

I got so freaked out & got so many pigments I didn't have and so many backups... my collection no longer fits into my storage with the old jars. Guess I need a new storage system anyway! HA!


----------



## Lapis (Dec 31, 2009)

well MAC has been annoying me for a little bit now so this just encourages me to keep my money in my bank account!
I'm tried of dupes of dupes of dupes and this underhanded crap can just bite me.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2010)

The pigments I ordered from the Orlando Pro Store did arrive and were the old, large jars.  BUT...I ordered Copper Metal and they sent me Copper Sparkle, which I already have.  Now I gotta figure out what to do.  I'm thinking of calling the main Customer Service to see if I get anywhere...if anyone has any ideas, let me know!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 2, 2010)

This is really sad. MAC has been pissing me off for quite some time now.  This is why my Nars collection is bigger then my MAC collection right now. I understand they are a business and need to make changes from time to time but I feel they will loose customers with this crap.  This change doesn't seem to be done because of inflation.  I hated the fact that they were being stingy with their Dazzle glasses too. Do they not understand that this may push people to buy more UD, Stila, Too faced, Nars, Laura Mercier or Cargo Cosmetics? Geez When will it end?


----------



## kiss (Jan 2, 2010)

I have been exploring UD and other brands. I think fat shorter jars would have been way cuter than long thin ones and there wouldn't be so much risk at spillage. Mac still pisses me off about the pigments changes.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 2, 2010)

*ATTENTION CANADIANS!!!!!!*

I was in my local MAC store today and asked the mua when the changeover to smaller pigments would happen. She asked another woman who was either a District Manager, Regional Manager or VP.... she said *JANUARY 4th!!!!*

That's right ladies the changeover is happening in 2 DAYS!!!

I Will repeat. *
YOU HAVE UNTIL JANUARY 4th ( 2 DAYS) TO GET FULL SIZED PIGMENTS!!!!*

After this, they will all be sent to CCOs in the states. Freaking lucky bastards.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2010)

That really sucks for you guys...hopefully I can find some great deals though.  I'll be heading to a location with a CCO in three weeks!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone know when the changeover is happening in the UK?


----------



## lilibat (Jan 3, 2010)

So with time to gt them from the stores and then out to CCOs... I am thinking  I need to hit my CCOs again in about 2 weeks?


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_Does anyone know when the changeover is happening in the UK?_

 
i spoke to the pro people on the phone a couple of weeks ago who said that the new jars were already out and that if i did an order there would be no guarentee that i would get the larger jars


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i spoke to the pro people on the phone a couple of weeks ago who said that the new jars were already out and that if i did an order there would be no guarentee that i would get the larger jars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
You are kidding :|
Aw man, I am so poor right now I shouldnt be buying stuff, but I have been meaning to get kitchmas for ages.

I dont know whether to risk leaving it and then making a CCO trip though :S decisions decisions!


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 3, 2010)

This change is so irritating.  I would like them to sell smaller jars, as I only own smaples on account of never using it all, but not even drop the price a little is disgusting!

I love MAC, so I wouldn't boycott entirely but all my loose eye products will be bought elsewhere.  Already brands like, Fyrinnae, Aromaleigh and Sassy are catching my eye.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 4, 2010)

The new pigment jar is up on the website.


----------



## Ally4MAC (Jan 5, 2010)

I ordered on friday, when the website still had them posted as 7.5g. If I get the new jar im going to be so mad. Not what i bought. I sent them an email so i hope they actually send one back.


----------



## Ciani (Jan 5, 2010)

I was trying to buy all the pigments (addicted to them) but I really am not into the new look of the jars and the fact they cost the same for less product....I'm going to not buy anymore unless I get a chance to hit the CCO. This is really just too bad all around.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 5, 2010)

Are they long and skinny so that the tops line up with the old jars?

I haven't seen them in person yet.


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 5, 2010)

Old vs. New MAC Pigment Jar Packaging: A Tale of Comparisons

temptalia did a very detailed comparison and explanation of the old jar vs the new jars. very helpful.


----------



## twilightessence (Jan 5, 2010)

You know... Someone should start a petition or something so we can all sign it and give it to MAC. I know I love pigments but I'm not going to be buying anymore full sized jars because of this. Its really irritating because a lot of people won't know the difference and will continue to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 5, 2010)

i saw temptalias comparaison and to be honest using blondes gold wasn't a good idea - purely because it's one of the metal pigments. i would have rathered that she used a normal one like teal or something. but hey ho - she explained why she did it with that pigment.

i'm still annoyed. they went live on the uk site yesterday so after i put my order of love lace goodies in i then sent mac an email to say how dissapointed with the pigments. even if they had reduced the price by a token couple of pounds it would have been something. i told them that they've now lost a loyal pigment customer and glitters as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i doubt it'l do much good but i feel better for telling them how i feel


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i doubt it'l do much good but i feel better for telling them how i feel_

 
i agree, i'm putting all my pigment needs on hold for quite a LONG time now... i'm actually becoming more interested in other brands pigments now, for some reason its not really the size change that bothers me but the fact that theres no price reduction. they have horrible marketing skills/techniques, they clearly dont understand their consumers' demands. lol.


----------



## lilibat (Jan 5, 2010)

That comparison didn't work for me, personally. I would need one done with the SAME PIGMENT from both otherwise it's just apples/oranges.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_That comparison didn't work for me, personally. I would need one done with the SAME PIGMENT from both otherwise it's just apples/oranges._

 






Comparing the new amount of 4.5g to an old pro Richmetal Pigment with 4.3g of course makes the new 4.5g look not that bad in comparison.. because there is nothing to compare.

But a comparison of an old 7.5g Vanilla to the new 4.5g Vanilla surely would look more shocking. 3g less of product is as if the eyeshadow would decrease to the holiday palette size.


----------



## lilibat (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





Comparing the new amount of 4.5g to an old pro Richmetal Pigment with 4.3g of course makes the new 4.5g look not that bad in comparison.. because there is nothing to compare.

But a comparison of an old 7.5g Vanilla to the new 4.5g Vanilla surely would look more shocking. 3g less of product is as if the eyeshadow would decrease to the holiday palette size. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah that whole thing read like a total fanboy defense of the company, to be honest. I don't think it was really fair and kind of made me angry. It was not scientific enough for my liking. I need to see apples/apples comparisons with actual measurements weight & volume. I'd also like to see practical tests done on both jars such as how likely are they to break when dropped from 5 feet on to tile, stability, etc. Maybe I watch too much mythbusters but half-assed 'well it looks kind of ok' comparisons do not feed the kitty.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_*Yeah that whole thing read like a total fanboy defense of the company, to be honest. I don't think it was really fair and kind of made me angry. *It was not scientific enough for my liking. I need to see apples/apples comparisons with actual measurements weight & volume. I'd also like to see practical tests done on both jars such as how likely are they to break when dropped from 5 feet on to tile, stability, etc. Maybe I watch too much mythbusters but half-assed 'well it looks kind of ok' comparisons do not feed the kitty._

 

could not agree more!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 5, 2010)

I ordered Teal pigment before the pigment jars changed. I'm hoping that I'll get the 7.5 gram jar in the mail tomorrow. Even though, I'm starting to like the new pigment jars and I will keep on buying pigments.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jan 5, 2010)

Temptalia's comparison did nothing for me.  Math is math.  They are giving us less pigment for the same money.  There's no other way to look at it.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_Yeah that whole thing read like a total fanboy defense of the company, to be honest. I don't think it was really fair and kind of made me angry. It was not scientific enough for my liking. I need to see apples/apples comparisons with actual measurements weight & volume. I'd also like to see practical tests done on both jars such as how likely are they to break when dropped from 5 feet on to tile, stability, etc. Maybe I watch too much mythbusters but half-assed 'well it looks kind of ok' comparisons do not feed the kitty._

 
I couldn't agree more! I really want to know the volume difference between the two jars! I feel like she should have compared a chubby jar of a perm piggie to a new jar of the exact same piggie. I understand not wanting to buy more pigment but if you are going to do a comparison; it should be done right, you know? I too felt like she felt compelled to either defend MAC or be the devil's advocate in this situation. I did however love the side by side comparison of the size of the jars.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 5, 2010)

Is there any chance that they reformulated so that the pigments weigh less?

I'm still trying to figure out why they thought this was a good idea or would be palatable to consumers...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_*Is there any chance that they reformulated so that the pigments weigh less?*

I'm still trying to figure out why they thought this was a good idea or would be palatable to consumers..._

 





 I don't think so. The only thing that was "reformulated" was the profit they make which now "weights" more. *bitter* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ MAC


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_ I'm still trying to figure out why they thought this was a good idea or would be palatable to consumers..._

 
The problem is that the average consumer isn't really going to notice. They are probably just going to think that they changed the packaging to look cuter and think nothing of it. 

We addicts however, do notice. We notice subtle differences in amounts of product and color and texture that other consumers do not give second thought to. To many customers, red is freaking red. They don't care if it is orange based or blue based or what the texture is as long as it isn't terrible. Keep in mind that most of MAC's overall customers are not the diehard loyal makeup addicts like we are, thus MAC can afford to piss off us loyal diehards because in the end they make more money. 

Is MAC money-hungry? I don't think so. I think that they are probably suffering in this economy because people have less to spend in general much less on makeup, and they are trying to make up for lost profits. MAC can do what they want; they are not accountable to their loyal fan base. Although they will lose the business of a lot of loyal pigment fans to other companies, in the end they will still make more money, which is the overall goal of the entire change.


----------



## Ally4MAC (Jan 5, 2010)

I got an email back from MAC and they said as long as you ordered the pigment before they changed the site, you will get the old jar instead of the new one.


----------



## dancepig (Jan 5, 2010)

I think this is just wrong.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They can go ahead and make the containers smaller (it does take a bit of time to go through the larger containers), but don't keep the price the same!  At least reduce the price by 1/3 - they reducing the amount of pigment by 1/2!


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jan 5, 2010)

I did a Back2Mac and was talking to my favorite M/A when I said, "Ok, dish. What is up with the pigments?" She shook her head and drug me to a table and said, "How do you know?" I explained and then she nodded and pulled one out. 
It is friggin TINY. I was in shock at the size of this thing. I did not have my camera on me (and my cell sucks) so I can only tell you what I saw. 
1. The package itself is not so bad. We were WRONG in thinking that it was a pop top. It actually screws and then comes off. It is one thread, more a lock that anything.
2. The packaging feels thicker--less likely to break. However, it is still ugly. Like my nephew says, "So. I still don't LIKE it."
3. It is small. If you have EVER bought a pigment in your life, you will know how much smaller it is. It may appear "taller" but it also slimmer. It does look like the nail polish bottles, but shorter. It is a great height for a "worry stone" or a "fidget" because it fits snugly in the palm of my hand. 
4. The M/A was as upset about it as I am. She said that, while we may not loose a lot of business in Columbus the company as a whole will suffer. It takes a diehard fan to buy a piggie and there aren't a lot of those in Columbus, GA, but there are plenty of us out there. And we are obviously upset. 

As far as temptalia goes, she compared piggies that weigh close to the same. Of course there isn't a difference. And then she admitted it. I'm not sure why she herself didn't see the fallacy...But that is ok...


----------



## Care (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueMoonDoll* 

 
_I did a Back2Mac and was talking to my favorite M/A when I said, "Ok, dish. What is up with the pigments?" She shook her head and drug me to a table and said, "How do you know?" I explained and then she nodded and pulled one out. 
It is friggin TINY. I was in shock at the size of this thing. I did not have my camera on me (and my cell sucks) so I can only tell you what I saw. 
1. The package itself is not so bad. We were WRONG in thinking that it was a pop top. It actually screws and then comes off. It is one thread, more a lock that anything.
2. The packaging feels thicker--less likely to break. However, it is still ugly. Like my nephew says, "So. I still don't LIKE it."
3. It is small. If you have EVER bought a pigment in your life, you will know how much smaller it is. It may appear "taller" but it also slimmer. It does look like the nail polish bottles, but shorter. It is a great height for a "worry stone" or a "fidget" because it fits snugly in the palm of my hand. 
4. The M/A was as upset about it as I am. She said that, while we may not loose a lot of business in Columbus the company as a whole will suffer. It takes a diehard fan to buy a piggie and there aren't a lot of those in Columbus, GA, but there are plenty of us out there. And we are obviously upset. 

As far as temptalia goes, she compared piggies that weigh close to the same. Of course there isn't a difference. And then she admitted it. I'm not sure why she herself didn't see the fallacy...But that is ok..._

 
I agree, I really like the new design bottle... I just wish they had thought of it from the beginning.  My pigment collection will look so weird with little 3/4 size bottles mixed in.  I LOVE the clicking mechanism built into the caps of the new pigment jar though, no worrying your pigment isn't twisted all the way shut!  I don't know, I think I may cave and buy at least one of the new pigments, but IDK if I will for future collections.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 6, 2010)

i got to play with them yesterday at the counter. the jar looks cheap. it's not screw top, it's kinda of like screw a little and then lift off. it's really bad. i'm gonna go buy full size pigments and hurry!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 6, 2010)

there's this one guy that works at a different MAC. i told him how it sux that MAC is cutting the size in half but charging the same price for it. he's said, "stop being so cheap. it's not even like you're gonna use it all up!" trust me, i wanted to slap him. it's not about being 'cheap.' why are people so stupid?


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not a pigment lover, but I kind of agree, you're never gonna run out of pigment!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_there's this one guy that works at a different MAC. i told him how it sux that MAC is cutting the size in half but charging the same price for it. he's said, *"stop being so cheap. it's not even like you're gonna use it all up!"* trust me, i wanted to slap him. it's not about being 'cheap.' why are people so stupid?_

 





Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This "you won't use it up anyhow"-thinking upsets me. Pigments are not eye shadows only. They are a multipurpose product for heavens sake! People mix it in their foundation, fix+ or moisturizer. They are meant to be used for various purposes like mix your own nail polish with pigments (and glitters) etc. 

It was even just recently suggested in an article: to mix your own stuff and how cool it is to mix your own gold nail polish with the pro gold pigment. I am missing the link now but it was the same article I think that showed the first pictures of the cremeblend blushes.

Now with so much product less the pigments are no longer are more professional product they were meant to be in the past. Now - if you don't want to run out especially of LE shades - you have less options to use them. 
This whole situation is really just another step from MAC leaving its pro-brand roots towards the average mall shopping customer that likes to pick up something that just sparkles kinda cute at the Counter-brand.

*end of sad rant*


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This "you won't use it up anyhow"-thinking upsets me. Pigments are not eye shadows only. They are a multipurpose product for heavens sake! People mix it in their foundation, fix+ or moisturizer. They are meant to be used for various purposes like mix your own nail polish with pigments (and glitters) etc. 

It was even just recently suggested in an article: to mix your own stuff and how cool it is to mix your own gold nail polish with the pro gold pigment. I am missing the link now but it was the same article I think that showed the first pictures of the cremeblend blushes.

Now with so much product less the pigments are no longer are more professional product they were meant to be in the past. Now - if you don't want to run out especially of LE shades - you have less options to use them. 
This whole situation is really just another step from MAC leaving its pro-brand roots towards the average mall shopping customer that likes to pick up something that just sparkles kinda cute at the Counter-brand.

*end of sad rant* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you so much!! finally someone understands! i finished 2 whole bottles of vanilla pigment!! so yes it DOES run out. it's not just for eyeshadow. i use it for a cheek highlight, put it in my moisturizer to make my own strobe liquid.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

  make my own stroke liquid.  
 
I'm sure you meant Strobe, but I couldn't help laughing!


----------



## lilibat (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_there's this one guy that works at a different MAC. i told him how it sux that MAC is cutting the size in half but charging the same price for it. he's said, "stop being so cheap. it's not even like you're gonna use it all up!" trust me, i wanted to slap him. it's not about being 'cheap.' why are people so stupid?_

 
ass.

I have used up whole jars before (black black, red & fuchsia) and I like to have enough I can give samples to friends just getting into MAC & such. I would have chewed that douche a new one if it had been me. Calling a customer cheap? MAC is the one being CHEAP. fneh.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_thank you so much!! finally someone understands! i finished 2 whole bottles of vanilla pigment!! so yes it DOES run out. it's not just for eyeshadow. i use it for a cheek highlight, put it in my moisturizer to make my own stroke liquid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you know i think i would have slapped the guy! as you say people can easily use a whole jar one ones like vanilla (i'm a pink opal girl myself!) and the glitters too! i use the glitters up quite easily because i end up putting them in clear nail varnish and making eyeliners. the glitters are being downsized too right?

and 'stroke liquid'... that sounds like something dirty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

i've not had a reply to my email yet.... it may take a week or so though. the last time i complained was literally a year ago and i think it took about 2 weeks to get a responce.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 6, 2010)

Recently I bought an old chubby jar of Pink Opal and I will split it with a dear friend. I don't think I will use it a lot on my eyes but I mainly bought it to mix my own Lipglass. 

Then a few minutes ago this mix came to my mind: 

Clear Lipglass + Pink Opal pigment + Naked pigment = probably most gorgeous nude Lipglass? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See MAC? Multipurpose!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 6, 2010)

I know the piggies have changed but does anyone know about the glitters?  I went on the Pro site today and they no longer have any glitters shown.  I am wondering if they are being discontinued or if they are just chaging the sizes on them as well??


----------



## Rita Baumann (Jan 7, 2010)

I think they decided on the size change before the tub change.  My Heritage Rouge, brash and bold and Push the Edge are 4.3g.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jan 7, 2010)

I personally don't mind the shape of the pigment jars they came up with, but I think giving less product for the same cost is a poor marketing strategy at best. They might as well raise prices in addition. It doesn't cost them that much more to provide more product, but getting your loyal customers mad over a change of design or just the whole reduction thing can do the opposite of raising sales. In the end, they can lose a lot more profit than if they just gave you a few grams more product.

I can understand the need to make changes to the bottle because of counterfeit, but does it need to be so drastic (and a size reduction on top!)?


----------



## Ambonee (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I know the piggies have changed but does anyone know about the glitters?  I went on the Pro site today and they no longer have any glitters shown.  I am wondering if they are being discontinued or if they are just chaging the sizes on them as well??_

 
the glitters changed over too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got 2 yesterday in the new size! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I think the OCD in me is the only problem with this situation (for me) I like my stuff to match and now it won't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I own all but 6 (soon to be 5) of all the mac pigments ever made! and all but 5 of the glitters! and now they won't match! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The size thing doesn't bother me so much only because all the richmetal p/m were already 4.3 the neon ones contained less as well and the mattes were 2.5 so I was used to the variation of how much I got...but from now on my jars wont match! and it makes me sad! I will probably never go through what I have but it was so pretty to look at! lol I hope they bring back the old jars. but they probably won't


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I'm sure you meant Strobe, but I couldn't help laughing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 LOL hahaha my bad. let me go change that!! LMAO


----------



## kiss (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't think temptalia was defending mac, she was just stating her opinion and perhaps trying to make us feel a bit better about the change. 

When I saw the new pigments up at my store, I almost cried a little. haha I asked the mac lady who was puting them up if the old ones were still at the back and she was like "they are the same pigments, just re-packaged". Right. 

I have a question, can you fit a finger in the new ones?


----------



## lilibat (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ (i'm a pink opal girl myself!)_

 
Me too. I don't know how I ever lived without Pink Opal! If I could get it in gallon buckets I would.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 7, 2010)

I think I'm the only person in the world not losing sleep over this... not a huge pigment person myself, and last fall I went and splurged on all the pigments I wanted.  Only thing I see annoying me is the containers not matching the rest, but oh well, nothing I'm going to throw a tizzy over.  Many many MANY companies change the size of things all the time and keep the price the same... my mom is always talking about this happening with food and cleaning products... MAC isn't the first, nor will they be the last...


----------



## summerblue (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Many many MANY companies change the size of things all the time and keep the price the same_

 
The only problem hello_kitty is that they reduced the product by 42% so that's the same as if they increased the 7.5 gram size price by 42% -- and that's astronomical!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 7, 2010)

Here food companies downsize their products about 10% or sometimes even 20%  and keep the price too but MAC has reduced the amount about 3g which is 40% less of product.

And the price per gram with 3g less product even increases about almost *67%*.

$19,50 for 7,5g = $2,6 per gramm
$19,50 for 4,5g = $4,33 per gramm

And $4,33 is almost 67% more than $2,6.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Here food companies downsize their products about 10% or sometimes even 20%  and keep the price too but MAC has reduced the amount about 3g which is 40% less of product.

And the price per gram with 3g less product even increases about almost *67%*.

$19,50 for 7,5g = $2,6 per gramm
$19,50 for 4,5g = $4,33 per gramm

And $4,33 is almost 67% more than $2,6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it's insane i tell you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am trying not to think about pigments for a good long while now. what's done is done i guess


----------



## nadiya (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This "you won't use it up anyhow"-thinking upsets me. Pigments are not eye shadows only. They are a multipurpose product for heavens sake! People mix it in their foundation, fix+ or moisturizer. They are meant to be used for various purposes like mix your own nail polish with pigments (and glitters) etc. 

It was even just recently suggested in an article: to mix your own stuff and how cool it is to mix your own gold nail polish with the pro gold pigment. I am missing the link now but it was the same article I think that showed the first pictures of the cremeblend blushes.

Now with so much product less the pigments are no longer are more professional product they were meant to be in the past. Now - if you don't want to run out especially of LE shades - you have less options to use them. 
This whole situation is really just another step from MAC leaving its pro-brand roots towards the average mall shopping customer that likes to pick up something that just sparkles kinda cute at the Counter-brand.

*end of sad rant* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I couldn't agree with you more. The old MAC jars were intended as pro products value but a lot of regular customers didn't appreciate the size. I think the generous amount made tricked lots of people into thinking they were a waste of money when in fact they were a great bargain. I always thought it was strange that some people would complain that the old jars were a waste of money, but would happily spend the same amount on NARS and Stila eyeshadows which both contain less product. MAC must have heard the comments and realised that it was an excellent opportunity to save money.


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 8, 2010)

Old vs. New MAC Pigment Packaging: Kitschmas vs. Kitschmas (aka Part 2)

here is the more detailed comparison of the old jars vs new by temptalia, its actually comparing the same pigment purchased in old and new size. but i'm still not really liking the new change of the pigments...


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 8, 2010)

I just read Temptalia's new comparison, which I am much happier with. I am still not thrilled that one loses so much product; but I do feel a little better about it. I never knew that MAC overfilled their pigments. Despite technically only being a 20% loss if one looks at the weight it is supposed to be, since all pigment jars are overfilled, it is still going to feel like a 40% loss.


----------



## summerblue (Jan 8, 2010)

I posted on the separate thread I started that this was a 42% reduction in pigment size, however, my math was wrong, (& kudos to the poster, who corrected it -- can't locate the thread reply) who said that there's a $1.73 per gram cost increase which mean that if you were to purchase the old jar at the new increased per gram price, the 7.5 gram jar would cost 32.76 (rather than the previous $19.50) which means that it is a 60% price increase (as that previous poster corrected my math - thank you!).  IMO, it shows MAC's disregard & disrespect for it's customers.. 

Keeping everything in perspective, last year my homeowner ins. went up a whopping 27% due to the economy & all the natural disasters the ins. co. had to cover (& I have no doubt to cover the cost of the top exec's bonuses).  And even though this is to protect my shelter, it still was an outrageous increase. With MAC, were only talking mu consisting of talc, minerals & the like, so I do think their going for the jugular shows their utter audacity. 

Anyway, enough said.  Unfortunately, the price change is already history no matter how much is stinks.  Now, on an individual basis, we have to decide whether we will continue to buy, buy less or not buy at all.  Unfortunately, that's it in a nutshell.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerblue* 

 
_I posted on the separate thread I started that this was a 42% reduction in pigment size, however, my math was wrong, (& kudos to the poster, who corrected it -- can't locate the thread reply) who said that there's a $1.73 per gram cost increase which mean that if you were to purchase the old jar at the new increased per gram price, the 7.5 gram jar would cost 32.76 (rather than the previous $19.50) which means that it is a 60% price increase (as that previous poster corrected my math - thank you!).  IMO, it shows MAC's disregard & disrespect for it's customers.. 

Keeping everything in perspective, last year my homeowner ins. went up a whopping 27% due to the economy & all the natural disasters the ins. co. had to cover (& I have no doubt to cover the cost of the top exec's bonuses).  And even though this is to protect my shelter, it still was an outrageous increase. With MAC, were only talking mu consisting of talc, minerals & the like, so I do think their going for the jugular shows their utter audactity. 
*
Anyway, enough said.  Unfortunately, the price change is already history no matter how much is stinks.  Now, on an individual basis, we have to decide whether we will continue to buy, buy less or not buy at all.  Unfortunately, that's it in a nutshell.*_

 
very true. i shall not be buying pigments now unless they are in a cco or from the usa where i can get them much cheaper. and even then i shall be thinking twice about buying them. as you say it's all personal choice


----------



## summerblue (Jan 8, 2010)

You know, LMD, if pigments are really important to someone & they don't want to pay these ridiculously inflated prices, you can always go to a website like coastalscents & buy their pigment book (downloaded pdf form, I believe) & learn how to use micas & oxides to make your own if so inclined.  Coastalscents sells the individual ingredient additives.  They have 10 additives in a sample pack which I recently purchased, but haven't had time to play with yet.  And if you make your own, the color creations are unlimited as there are so many mica & oxides colors that can be mixed in endless combinations.  Besides coastalscents, check out tkbtrading.  Micas are so cheap & you get a ton of product.


----------



## Jackie O (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm SO pissed that I didn't get my staff card until after this change took effect. I was planning on stocking up on them while they were still cheap! 

I love MAC but really, WTF!! lol oh well, they payin my bills so I can't complain to loudly


----------



## User49 (Jan 12, 2010)

One of the reasons they changed the jars is because customers who bought the old pigments were finding that the product was going out of date before they could use all of it up.


----------



## summerblue (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_One of the reasons they changed the jars is because customers who bought the old pigments were finding that the product was going out of date before they could use all of it up._

 
I'm sorry, glitter, I'm not buying it.  I have 25 containers of the original Stagelight pigments that are, literally, 30 years old.  If you take out a small quantity from the original jar so as not to cross-contaminate, the pigments remain in pristine conditon.  Same thing with e/s & blush -- if you periodically give it a spritz with isopropyl alcohol you maintain the integrity & longevity.

If MAC's motivation was truly shelf-life, they would have reduced the jar size 42% & have reduced the price, say 27 - 32%, which would have given them a 10 - 15% increase in price, thereby, still increasing their profit margin w/o going for the jugular.  Instead, they reduced the jar size 42% & increased the price by an 60%.  IMO, anything over 20% is outrageous.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 12, 2010)

Just thought I should point out this hilarious post from Lipsticks and Lightsabers, discussing the vial change. OMFG, it made me laugh for an HOUR.

Ragequit: 40% More Fail |Lipsticks & Lightsabers


----------



## summerblue (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Ragequit: 40% More Fail |Lipsticks & Lightsabers_

 
"I don't think anything quite pisses me off like a company trying to sneak a blatant dick-move under the radar."

Too funny!  Thank you for the link, Kragey!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

^ that Lipsticks & Lightsabers post was cuttingly hilarious and true


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 13, 2010)

just got an email responce from mac - 


At M.A.C, we are committed to providing our customers with the best in products and services. As part of that ongoing commitment to excellence, we constantly investigate new packaging and other forms of delivery for our product. We regret that the size, design and pricing of our Pigments is not to your satisfaction; please be certain that your comments will be forwarded to our Product Development executives so that they may be taken into consideration during future planning.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_just got an email responce from mac - 


At M.A.C, we are committed to providing our customers with the best in products and services. As part of that ongoing commitment to excellence, we constantly investigate new packaging and other forms of delivery for our product. We regret that the size, design and pricing of our Pigments is not to your satisfaction; please be certain that your comments will be forwarded to our Product Development executives so that they may be taken into consideration during future planning. 





_

 
Well I guess that confirms that they will never change it back, no matter how many unsatisfied customers there are. They don't "regret" squat!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 13, 2010)

It's a canned response and nothing more.  I wouldn't even begin to guess what they're going to do about it.

ETA:  I love the stab at Temptalia in that blog post!


----------



## lilibat (Jan 13, 2010)

I got the same exact canned B.S. brush off.

%t MAC
\rude


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 13, 2010)

It's bad when there are so many people complaining that it is worth creating a canned response to send to them. Shouldn't that say something?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Just thought I should point out this hilarious post from Lipsticks and Lightsabers, discussing the vial change. OMFG, it made me laugh for an HOUR.

Ragequit: 40% More Fail |Lipsticks & Lightsabers_

 
Great post! She pretty much hit the nail on the head with all of that!


----------



## kiss (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_It's a canned response and nothing more.  I wouldn't even begin to guess what they're going to do about it.

ETA:  I love the stab at Temptalia in that blog post!_

 
Wait Temptalia receives free products from Mac?? What?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_Wait Temptalia receives free products from Mac?? What?_

 
Yep she does indeed. Like when you check out some of the recent launches like from All Races on the bottom all the bloggers have to disclose how they get their product and they sent her the whole collection for free.


----------



## kiss (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Yep she does indeed. Like when you check out some of the recent launches like from All Races on the bottom all the bloggers have to disclose how they get their product and they sent her the whole collection for free._

 
Wow. I aways wondered how she manages to buy everything from every single collection. It explains how she never really says any product is really bad in her reveiws. I guess she was defending MAC after all.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah I always did wonder how she could afford to buy everything from every collection but now we know.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

wow i had no idea that she got sent all the stuff for free - so i agree when it sounded like she was defending mac she most likley was! 

well at least i wasn't the only one who got such a crappy responce.  i just won't be buying pigments anymore. to be fair i have more than enough to keep me going, it's just a shame that mac have lost so many customers over this.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

i always thought mac didnt send anyone anything for free, but i guess not..
i never trust her opinions anyway to be honest


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 15, 2010)

^MAC sends out tons of free stuff. Fashion shows, TV shows, movies, blogs etc.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

i guess, its just the youtube gurus and that always go on about how they have to go and buy theirs, wish i got mac for free!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i guess, its just the youtube gurus and that always go on about how they have to go and buy theirs, wish i got mac for free!!!_

 
hee hee! it would be awesome! the odd collection here and there would be great!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_^MAC sends out tons of free stuff. Fashion shows, TV shows, movies, blogs etc._

 
Yet our gratis keeps getting smaller. lol


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 17, 2010)

^Yeah Clinique's gratis keeps getting smaller, well it's the same amount its just the products cost more so you get less.


----------



## pleomorphic (Jan 18, 2010)

Redacted.  It was a little harsh.


----------



## summerblue (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry, just see post below this one.


----------



## summerblue (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_^Yeah Clinique's gratis keeps getting smaller, well it's the same amount its just the products cost more so you get less._

 
Well, Clinique, like MAC, is owned by Estee Lauder. During the summer EL pinked slipped 1000 employees. Don't know if it was just the EL brand or across all the companies. And I didn't know that Prescriptives that just went belly-up was an EL company.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep Estee owns a lot of cosmetic giants and yeah I wouldn't doubt if the laid off people were all just in the EL companies, apparently though all the ladies and gents in Prescriptives are guaranteed a place in the company.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleomorphic* 

 
_I'm irritated. Not only am I paying more for less, but my storage won't work with the new jars! I keep my part of my pigment collection in plastic snap top boxes and the other part in a wall-mounted fingernail polish station. The new jars are too tall for the boxes, and the convex lids on the new jars prevent them from being stored in an upside down position on the polish rack.
A pox on MAC! I'm done with pigments and will email them to explain that although I've given them quite a lot of my hard earned money in the past decade, they can count me out of further purchases until they rethink their policy of reaming loyal customers._

 
i was wondering bout that i have an empty fingernail polish rack from china glaze i was gona use it to put my pigments or my pigment samples on but i wasnt sure if it would hold them..


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mely* 

 
_Figures. I was just getting into pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if the old jars will be showing up at CCO's now or if they'll be trashing those?_

 


A friend of mine saw 4 old ones at her CCO


----------



## pleomorphic (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CeCe bOO13* 

 
_i was wondering bout that i have an empty fingernail polish rack from china glaze i was gona use it to put my pigments or my pigment samples on but i wasnt sure if it would hold them.._

 
It should.  When my pigment set was much smaller, I used an OPI rack to hold them-if I remember correctly, China Glaze and OPI are interchangeable in the polish racks.  
If I can figure out how to post pictures here..


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ugh! So I ordered some stuff from macpro and got a glitter. Well whadya know! Its in the new packaging! Argh! I had all the glitters but this one, and this lone glitter is in the new packaging. Its taunting me!!! I don't like change! And what irks me the most is that the pro site showed the pigments in the new packaging, but the glitter picture still showed th old container.

Ok, rant over.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_Ugh! So I ordered some stuff from macpro and got a glitter. Well whadya know! Its in the new packaging! Argh! I had all the glitters but this one, and this lone glitter is in the new packaging. Its taunting me!!! I don't like change! And what irks me the most is that the pro site showed the pigments in the new packaging, but the glitter picture still showed th old container.

Ok, rant over._

 

Did you order any pigments and if so did any come in the old jars? Just wondering if they are going to let the old stock sell out first. when I talked to them at the end of dec they werent sure how they were going to handle that part.


----------



## pleomorphic (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Did you order any pigments and if so did any come in the old jars? Just wondering if they are going to let the old stock sell out first. when I talked to them at the end of dec they werent sure how they were going to handle that part._

 
I've ordered in the last week and specified that I wanted only the bigger jars.  They were able to tell me which ones were available and which ones weren't.  A lot of the old jars are now gone, but there are a few left.

I jotted down a quick notepad list to myself, so please excuse the all caps in the first part!  Here's what's not available in big jars..this list is not comprehensive.

FULL FORCE VIOLET
LANDSCAPE GREEN
GREEN SPACE
WHITE GOLD
SILVER
AIRE DE BLU
AZREAL BLUE
PASTORALE
GREEN SPACE
DEEP BROWN
royal blue
frozen white
old gold
basic red
magenta madness
pure white 
red electric
yellow
turquoise
reflects turquatic
ReflectsTransparent Pink


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Did you order any pigments and if so did any come in the old jars? Just wondering if they are going to let the old stock sell out first. when I talked to them at the end of dec they werent sure how they were going to handle that part._

 
i didn't order any pigments, just the glitters.  however, i did swing by the mac store tonight after update and they already had all the new pigment jars on display and for sale.  i asked the girl what they did with the old jars and they said they had to send em all back, just like my counter did when the new lash packaging came out.  so i'm sure all locations, online and phone included, sent all the old stuff back, which will soo be headed to the CCOs.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2010)

if only i lived near a cco! i would be going there every few days to see when the pigments hit the store!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 26, 2010)

I checked a CCO this past weekend and they're not there yet.  Probably not until next month.


----------



## Ciani (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleomorphic* 

 
_I've ordered in the last week and specified that I wanted only the bigger jars.  They were able to tell me which ones were available and which ones weren't.  A lot of the old jars are now gone, but there are a few left.

I jotted down a quick notepad list to myself, so please excuse the all caps in the first part!  Here's what's not available in big jars..this list is not comprehensive.

FULL FORCE VIOLET
LANDSCAPE GREEN
GREEN SPACE
WHITE GOLD
SILVER
AIRE DE BLU
AZREAL BLUE
PASTORALE
GREEN SPACE
DEEP BROWN
royal blue
frozen white
old gold
basic red
magenta madness
pure white 
red electric
yellow
turquoise
reflects turquatic
ReflectsTransparent Pink_

 
Where did you order these from?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2010)

I was wandering through my local Bloomingdale's when I mysteriously found myself at the MAC counter browsing. They had a traincase filled with palettes, brushes, shadows, brushes and pigments as a display near the register. I happend to look in it as I was passing by and what do I see 6 count them 6 full sized jars of pigment in the following colors: Bold n Brash, Hertiage Rouge x2, Push The Edge and Reflects Copper x2. I calmly asked the sales person if they were for sale and she said YES!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I grabbed Push The Edge, Heritage Rouge and Reflects Copper glitter.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I was wandering through my local Bloomingdale's when I mysteriously found myself at the MAC counter browsing. They had a traincase filled with palettes, brushes, shadows, brushes and pigments as a display near the register. I happend to look in it as I was passing by and what do I see 6 count them 6 full sized jars of pigment in the following colors: Bold n Brash, Hertiage Rouge x2, Push The Edge and Reflects Copper x2. I calmly asked the sales person if they were for sale and she said YES!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I grabbed Push The Edge, Heritage Rouge and Reflects Copper glitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
"Mysteriously"....right.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great find though, that is awesome!


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 28, 2010)

^ Lol


----------



## pleomorphic (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Where did you order these from?_

 
Sorry, I should have specified I ordered these from the pro line.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_"Mysteriously"....right.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great find though, that is awesome!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_^ Lol_

 






 That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jan 30, 2010)

I feel like crying from this news.... I love pigments with a passion and as soon as I saved up a ton of money I was gonna go on a pigment buying spree. And I'm sure by the time I get a lot of money saved up all the CCOs will be out of stock of the large jars too :'(


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleomorphic* 

 
_Sorry, I should have specified I ordered these from the pro line._

 

Are you in the U.S.?


----------



## pleomorphic (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Are you in the U.S.?_

 
Yes, I am.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 1, 2010)

I've started seeing the new pigment jars in people's makeup collection videos, and they make me sad. The look so sickly next to the robust, original-size pigment jars.


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 2, 2010)

...


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 2, 2010)

i saw the new jars today for the first time, they are tiny!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 10, 2010)

Now I see what all the fuss was about!  These jars really are tiny!  

I wasn't all that bothered by the news that the packaging had changed.  I figured I couldn't really use up a whole jar anyway and it didn't really look that small in pics to me.  Boy was I wrong.  

I've been meaning to pick up the rest of the Overrich pigments that I missed out on.  I bought a whole bunch of Spring Color Forecast stuff and I was going to wait on the pigments but I forgot one product and went to the Pro store last week to get it and decided to check out the pigments.  They had all the old jars on display BTW.  I just remembered to check my stuff to see whether I got the new or old jars.  Well, I got the new jars.  They look like sample sizes to me!  It really does feel like a rip off compared to the old jars.  I will say that I do like the smaller opening though.  It looks like it may not be as easy to spill it all.

I'm debating whether to take them back and try ebay or this Swap/Sell Forum on here to get the larger jars.


----------



## lindas1983 (Feb 10, 2010)

Went to have a look at the all ages race and sex collection today at my local MAC and had decided to pick up the pigments anyway as I'm bit of a pigment collector but then I actually saw the new jars in person.  OMG they look so tiny I just couldn't justify to myself spending so much moeny on something so small now i've actually seen them in person.  Thank god I didn't order them online like I was gonna do as I'd be feeling so ripped off right now.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 12, 2010)

Did not know this.  I've only been using my old pigments for awhile.  Perhaps the ingredients for pigments are becoming more expensive and harder to make. They can't keep up with demand so they did this instead.  Or it just might be a marketing tactic for m.a.c. so everyone can get some.  Maybe both.  I hate it when pigments are first to go here where i live.


----------



## Ciani (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleomorphic* 

 
_Yes, I am._

 
Which # is that? I called the # I think it's from the special orders line option #6 and they told me they didn't have Air-de-blue or Azreal Blue and hadn't for a long time? Maybe there is a different #?


----------



## kiss (Feb 14, 2010)

I saw it at my counter and they feel and look so cheap! I also didn't like the two new pigments at all.


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 16, 2010)

have the old jars hit the CCOs yet?


----------



## pleomorphic (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Which # is that? I called the # I think it's from the special orders line option #6 and they told me they didn't have Air-de-blue or Azreal Blue and hadn't for a long time? Maybe there is a different #?_

 
It's the same number.  My list was what was _not _available.


----------



## Poupette (Feb 20, 2010)

I saw the new pigments today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They looked so tiny and sad!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 16, 2010)

I went to my local MAC Store today ( Mississauga, SquareOne ) and there was girl in there buying a whole bunch of pigments from a list she had. When the MA brought out the boxes I thought the girl was going to have a heart attack lol. She said to the MA and I quote "What happened to these? Were they left in the dryer...... These better be BOGO"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It was so funny...

Seriously, they need to explain to us why they have shrunk the size. I don't like the excuse " we made them smaller because people complain that the jars have too much product "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Who would complain about having too much? If it really bothers a person go get a MAC addict friend and split the jar between you.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_*I went to my local MAC Store today ( Mississauga, SquareOne ) and there was girl in there buying a whole bunch of pigments from a list she had. When the MA brought out the boxes I thought the girl was going to have a heart attack lol. She said to the MA and I quote "What happened to these? Were they left in the dryer...... These better be BOGO"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It was so funny...*

Seriously, they need to explain to us why they have shrunk the size. I don't like the excuse " we made them smaller because people complain that the jars have too much product "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Who would complain about having too much? If it really bothers a person go get a MAC addict friend and split the jar between you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee hee! this made me chuckle... she had a point though!


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_I will say that I do like the smaller opening though. It looks like it may not be as easy to spill it all.

I'm debating whether to take them back and try ebay or this Swap/Sell Forum on here to get the larger jars._

 
I have to say I do not like the new jars at all... The smaller opening is impossible to work with, the plastic insert/tab is unusable for picking color from it or for pushing the pigment into the brush and the lid is not much better... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks like it was designed to force you to use more pigment per application - I estimate I use 2xmore of the pigment than I would have to - all thanks to wasting the product due to the new design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so going to purchase few empty jars and dump the new pigments in them...


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlcatko* 

 
_I have to say I do not like the new jars at all... The smaller opening is impossible to work with, the plastic insert/tab is unusable for picking color from it or for pushing the pigment into the brush and the lid is not much better... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks like it was designed to force you to use more pigment per application - I estimate I use 2xmore of the pigment than I would have to - all thanks to wasting the product due to the new design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so going to purchase few empty jars and dump the new pigments in them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have one new size jar, and until I read your post I never noticed that I do use more pigment now per application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This is not fair, I'm definetly going to use your idea and keep an old Pigment Jar to transfer my pigments in. Or, I'll order some Generic Old size pigment bottles from tkbtrading.com to transfer my pigments in abd B2M the new bottles.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_I went to my local MAC Store today ( Mississauga, SquareOne ) and there was girl in there buying a whole bunch of pigments from a list she had. When the MA brought out the boxes I thought the girl was going to have a heart attack lol. She said to the MA and I quote "What happened to these? Were they left in the dryer...... These better be BOGO"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It was so funny...

*Seriously, they need to explain to us why they have shrunk the size. I don't like the excuse " we made them smaller because people complain that the jars have too much product "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. *Who would complain about having too much? If it really bothers a person go get a MAC addict friend and split the jar between you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If MAC made them smaller, why the hell didn't they shrink the price as well??? Do they think we are stupid? Hmmm less product, same amount of money! It just doesn't work, not for us at least. For them, they are laughing. They can sell their pigments for the same price but make more profit since they are selling less to us. I can't stand the new pigment jars, they look just like the nailpolish bottles. The only pro that i like is the rubber-ish cap to prevent slips but i serioulsy don't like the fact that they are giving us less now. CHEATS!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_If MAC made them smaller, why the hell didn't they shrink the price as well??? Do they think we are stupid? Hmmm less product, same amount of money! It just doesn't work, not for us at least. For them, they are laughing. They can sell their pigments for the same price but make more profit since they are selling less to us. I can't stand the new pigment jars, they look just like the nailpolish bottles. The only pro that i like is the rubber-ish cap to prevent slips but i serioulsy don't like the fact that they are giving us less now. CHEATS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't bought a pigment in a while but I noticed the last one I bought        ( Museum Bronze) was in a regular size jar  but was alot less full then ones I had previously bought. So I think they have been skimming from us for a while and just made the new jars to size.


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_have the old jars hit the CCOs yet?_

 
I was at the CCO in Aurora, IL on Tuesday and they had tons of old-package-pigments--Vanilla, Mutiny, Blackened Red, Pink Bronze, Kitchmas, Pink Opal, and so many more I can't remember off the top of my head.  $13.75.


----------



## dewinter (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi!
I see that this thred is kind of old BUT has anyone tried to contact MAC and ask them to take back their old pigment jars? I don’t really like the new jars, I know that you probably will not use up these new jars easily but I think they are too small and hard to handle. I mean that if we all come together and contacted Mac with a petition or such to change the jars to the original size it might work. I also mean that if we just stop buying pigments until they changes this it could make a difference but I know it will be hard to stop buying pigments… and Mac probably knows that we will buy it anyway!
I just wanted to get this out and ask if anyone has done anything about this. I know that there are many with me who has followed and supported Mac for years and I think that our opinion should matter.
What do you think?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 2, 2010)

^I have not bought any in the smaller packaging and that is how it is staying. As far as contacting them, I have not- money is the motivating factor and complaints are not nearly as much so. We're pretty much positive that MAC does read some of these threads since it's an excellent resource for feedback.

  	I think if they noticed enough of a drop in profit they would go back to their regular size. However a lot of people still buy them so I doubt it will happen. I just stick to MUFE for pigments since the quality is far superior to MAC although still expensive.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

i emaled mac about it a few times and they just said they they take our feedback on board and that is it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kinda sucks right! i still hate the new jars and don't think i'll ever be able to move past it. i know that sounds really stupid but i just can't


----------



## dewinter (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for replying. 
It’s good that Mac reads forums :-D
I would kind of take a poll or something if there was a big change, to see what the actual buyers meant. I mean without us Mac wouldn't be so big. 
LMD84 it’s great that you contacted Mac and sad that you've got a "standard answer" I guess the only chance to change this is basically to stop buying pigments. 
Who's up for that?!?


----------

